# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  What education requirements would I need to pursue a career in 3D modeling/printing

## Scapist

Recently I have become interested in pursuing a career in 3D modeling, specifically so I can design objects, and use a 3D printer to create them. As 3D printing is a relatively new technology, finding information on what I need to actually achieve this has been somewhat difficult. I assume that because the technology is so new, there are not yet any education options specifically for 3D printing engineering. Engineers right now have to get their education skills from different degrees and programs, and then attempt to combine the skills they have learned and apply them to 3D printing. Would anyone here know basically what kinds of degrees/certificates I may want to look into getting? Essentially, I want to be creating 3D models with some sort of CAD software, and then integrate those models into a 3D printer to produce them. There are several different degrees and career paths I have looked at that could be used to do this, but am unsure as to what specifically would be the best/what to look at first.

----------


## DBFIU

> Recently I have become interested in pursuing a career in 3D modeling, specifically so I can design objects, and use a 3D printer to create them. As 3D printing is a relatively new technology, finding information on what I need to actually achieve this has been somewhat difficult. I assume that because the technology is so new, there are not yet any education options specifically for 3D printing engineering. Engineers right now have to get their education skills from different degrees and programs, and then attempt to combine the skills they have learned and apply them to 3D printing. Would anyone here know basically what kinds of degrees/certificates I may want to look into getting? Essentially, I want to be creating 3D models with some sort of CAD software, and then integrate those models into a 3D printer to produce them. There are several different degrees and career paths I have looked at that could be used to do this, but am unsure as to what specifically would be the best/what to look at first.


Hi, 

There are a few disciplines that use 3D modeling as foundation. 

Engineering is obviously the most important, specifically Mechanical, Industrial and in some cases Civil. 
Industrial design is another degree that uses 3D modeling quite a bit, and requires less mathematics and physics then the engineering.
Architecture also uses 3D modeling
Some of the computer sciences use 3D modeling such as graphic design for 3D, game development and things like that.

I personally have a mechanical engineering degree and find that designing and operating for 3D printing as being a very natural feeling. From my own experience, I would say a mechanical engineering degree is a fundamental degree to have if you intend to design 3D parts that are functional, and need to be designed as close to optimum as possible (structurally). You dont NEED this degree, it is very hard to get, but if you do get it you will understand a lot more about what you are designing and WHY you are designing it that way. 

I would say, if you want to just model stuff up, with decent functional capability and need to learn CAD, Industrial Design is the best bet. If  you like math and can appreciate the physics involved with designing things for structural optimization and reduce costs etc... then an engineering degree will probably be a good choice.

----------


## riddles

Hi, I also have an interest in pursuing a career in 3D Modelling within the 3D Print Industry. Can anyone recommend which is the best or most common CAD software used in the industry. I am looking to learn at least one or two different packages but I want to make sure I pick the ones that will give me a good chance of securing work in the future. I have seen a few training organisations around that offer short courses in different CAD programs such as AutoCAD, 3DS Max, Maya etc. I have also used Sketchup just for personal use as well. If anyone can give me some advice as to which CAD programs I should get training in, then I would be greatly appreciative. Thanks.

----------


## RAMTechRob

Solidworks will be the most used professional software that I have seen in all of my machine shops.

----------


## DBFIU

Solidworks is most popular like RAMTech was saying. But dont limit yourselves to one program, learn 3DS or MAYA because those programs can do things Solidworks cannot.

----------


## riddles

Thanks for the replies guys. This gives me a better idea on what I need to learn.

----------

